# All Purpose Mud VS. Lightweight Joint Compound



## wallnatural (Oct 21, 2013)

Recently moved from MI to NC and noticed that finishers down here use A.P. mud for tape, bed, and finish coats. I prefer to only tape with A.P. and use Lightweight for all finish coats. I dont see why anyone would want to sand A.P. as it is a harder mud and when using box tools the edges and lap marks are unforgivable. Lightweight sands way easier and is lighter when holding a full pan. Other than not wanting to stock two different kinds of mud what other reasons would you want to use A.P. on finish coats.


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

I don't have a good reason really. We have Plus 3 available to us but I don't like how gritty it is. I'm a glutton for punishment I guess. :laughing:


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

I use AP for tape and first coat and topping for second coat. Topping doesn't shrink as much


----------



## tyb525 (Feb 26, 2013)

Same here, ap for tape and 1st, then topping. It's much easier to sand. I hate the lightweight stuff.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 3, 2010)

wallnatural said:


> Recently moved from MI to NC and noticed that finishers down here use A.P. mud for tape, bed, and finish coats. I prefer to only tape with A.P. and use Lightweight for all finish coats. I dont see why anyone would want to sand A.P. as it is a harder mud and when using box tools the edges and lap marks are unforgivable. Lightweight sands way easier and is lighter when holding a full pan. Other than not wanting to stock two different kinds of mud what other reasons would you want to use A.P. on finish coats.


Strength


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

MTN REMODEL LLC said:


> Strength


Yes, AP has glue in it, which makes it stronger, however it shrinks up more.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 3, 2010)

Californiadecks said:


> Yes, AP has glue in it, which makes it stronger, however it shrinks up more.and is slightly harder to sand...... there's almost always a tradeoff


Yep....Thanks button gone


----------



## ToolNut (Aug 9, 2012)

Can't get toping where I am. Have been using the new ultra light for final. It's pretty decent to work with and I really like it for skimming.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

ToolNut said:


> Can't get toping where I am.


Me either. :no:


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

I like topping its smooth. We texture with AP because of its hardness. Topping is a little soft, but nothing like that light weight.


----------



## wallnatural (Oct 21, 2013)

I agree with you all on using AP for taping/bedding due to the glue in it, actually most finishers in MI use Durabond 90 for bedding cornerbeads(metal) I think it has something to do with the cold winters I sure dont miss mixing 20 bags of Durabond every time I bed beads. But if your bed coat has the strength of AP why would you need that strength on your finish coat. The painter usually primes your work right away (a lot of times as your sanding lol) I just hate the added weight especially in the tools the boxes are 50% lighter using lightweight and Im boxing 15000sf a day and taping 30000sf a day so anything that makes those tools lighter makes sense. Although I have to say taping with AP will probably have to remain we tried taping with AP ultralight and we were having problems with tapes delaminating not enough glue despite Sheetrocks claims found it great to finish coat with the stuff is like holding a pan of marshmellow


----------

